# Whats Your Favorite Wax?



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

i ride in virginia and ive been using dakine all temp wax seems to be working well but i havent experimented with other waxes. this weekend at snowshoe mountain im going to pick up oneballjay's all temp and some other graphite stuff you "mix" in with it to make it faster and supposed to last longer. i also wax my board every time i go. where do you ride east coast?


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

I ride up in NJ, Mountain Creek, but hit up PA and vermont Every now and then.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm using all-temp wax that I got from a booth at the local ski hill on the open house sell your old gear today, like 100g for $5, got 5 sticks and works fine. Thinking I'll invest in some graphite wax though for boardercross this year though. Thoughts?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

it's wax... who cares.. buy cheap, buy lots and wax religiously


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I care. I hate shitty cheap wax.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just use the tried and true One Ball Jay all temp and sometimes the cold. Was thinking about trying out some of the Choad Cheese wax though. I've heard good things.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I personally carry a few different temps of OBJ including some all temp for when I am feeling lazy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whatever is cheap bulk all-temp wax for me. I keep a couple sticks of cold temp wax laying around for those single digit days.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Swix CH6 Blue 21 to 10 deg F
Toko Red S3 Hydrocarbon 25 to 14 deg F .Economical 
Swix F4 Fluoro for wet snow, also ok for an all temp wax.More expensive,gives off nasty chemical fumes if overheated
Swix CH4 for below 14 deg F down to as cold as you may be out there. Must be scraped when warm otherwise just chips off and flies everywhere.A real pain to work with.
Last winter I used CH6 for everything until wet spring conditions then Swix CH8.
Obviously , these temperature ranges are just guidelines.

Heads up, I used Holmenkol Orange(23 degF and up) for a storage wax, as it was inexpensive.It stained the bottom of my lighter colored bases.I can't recommend it for anything except black bases.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I just discovered Kuu Mach Wax. Best I've ever had. My 2 buddies used cheap wax for the same temps that day and I was a lot faster. Of course we were on different boards which makes this comparison a bit sketchy but at least we were all on sintered bases


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Of all the over-analyzed elements of this sport, wax and waxing has to be at the top of the list.

Any decent wax of the appropriate temperature range is fine unless you're racing or something. You probably won't be able to tell a huge difference. Melt it on, spread it around, scrape it off, and go fucking ride.

It's really that simple. If you're corking and polishing and buffing with your nutsack or whatever, you're just wasting your time IMO. That shit might make an impact for a run or two at most. Just fucking ride.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

choad cheese is the bees knees


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Definitely going to have give these waxes a try. Thanks All. Also you guys ever use these Nylon Ski Snowboard Brush - Blue or something along those lines. If so does it really make a difference? Been waxing for years and never had the opportunity to.


----------



## blazinden (Oct 10, 2010)

Hertel Super Hot Sauce All Temperature


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Of all the over-analyzed elements of this sport, wax and waxing has to be at the top of the list.
> 
> Any decent wax of the appropriate temperature range is fine unless you're racing or something. You probably won't be able to tell a huge difference. Melt it on, spread it around, scrape it off, and go fucking ride.
> 
> It's really that simple. If you're corking and polishing and buffing with your nutsack or whatever, you're just wasting your time IMO. That shit might make an impact for a run or two at most. Just fucking ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wax often enough, I don't care the brand, I get what's on sale but use cold wax when cold and all temp when not....


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

For me proper wax is everything. A good wax job will improve board handling and reduce fatigue. 

IMO Swix makes the best wax- great recipes with no added crap to make it smell better. That being said I've used One Ball 4WD wax in the backshop for years and love it. When properly blended my wax jobs are faster than everybody else on the hill almost every time. 

I don't use "all-temp" wax, ever.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

blazinden said:


> Hertel Super Hot Sauce All Temperature


I use the same wax.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it, the way I see it wax is wax unless you're racing. I know what I'll be grabbing from the cabinet if I ever run out of wax now...


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> Been using paraffin wax for years. never had a problem with it...I will get crucified by some on here but I dont care. I have history on my side 40 years worth...
> 
> paraffin is the base of all waxes. it goes on smoother, coates more evenly, scrapes off easily and I dont even buy it....I go to moms pantry and grab a bar..
> 
> ...



It is pretty much the same but the one thing that I have read is that straight Paraffin wax may not last as long as other wax will.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

blazinden said:


> Hertel Super Hot Sauce All Temperature


Just order 25oz of it how do you like it? Do really notice a difference?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just don't buy Soy wax. That shit is hard to scrape and doesn't last at all. 

I just changed to Bluebird all-temp and I'm 100% satisfied with it. I've ridden this wax on man-made crap and ice twice and have only had to do a touch up rub on waxing on some of the edges. It's still rideable right now.

I hear good things about Hertel. That will be my next purchase. Although one common complaint about Hotsauce is that it's not dense. Meaning a big block doesn't last as long as you would think.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Leo said:


> Just don't buy Soy wax. That shit is hard to scrape and doesn't last at all.


Used that stuff once and am never using it again after two runs with it i looked like i hadn't waxed at all.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i order a 1/4 lbs. brick of all-temp shop wax every couple of seasons. usually OBJ or Bluebird. i normally do my gf's and our friend's boards too. basement, boombox, beer and boards- good therapy.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

Leo said:


> Just don't buy Soy wax. That shit is hard to scrape and doesn't last at all.
> 
> I just changed to Bluebird all-temp and I'm 100% satisfied with it. I've ridden this wax on man-made crap and ice twice and have only had to do a touch up rub on waxing on some of the edges. It's still rideable right now.
> 
> I hear good things about Hertel. That will be my next purchase. Although one common complaint about Hotsauce is that it's not dense. Meaning a big block doesn't last as long as you would think.


I use Bluebird all temp as well. Works great. And I agree with the soy wax being shit, I got some organic soy wax as a gift last christmas tried it out and it was the slowest wax I've ever used.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Of all the over-analyzed elements of this sport, wax and waxing has to be at the top of the list.
> 
> Any decent wax of the appropriate temperature range is fine unless you're racing or something. You probably won't be able to tell a huge difference. Melt it on, spread it around, scrape it off, and go fucking ride.
> 
> It's really that simple. If you're corking and polishing and buffing with your nutsack or whatever, you're just wasting your time IMO. That shit might make an impact for a run or two at most. Just fucking ride.



Purl Natural.

Ever since the back room at the shop I used to work in failed an air quality test (due to the presence of dangerous levels of PFCs), I stopped using the bulk wax from Swix I got for free.

Say what you will about waxing (frequency, temperature, price, etc.), I am never using a PFC wax again.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> I hear good things about Hertel. That will be my next purchase. Although one common complaint about Hotsauce is that it's not dense. Meaning a big block doesn't last as long as you would think.


I bought 25 oz for $35 (+$7 shipping) at the beginning of the year. It's in 5 5oz bars that snap off into 1oz pieces. I can easily do a full wax 3 times and change with a 1oz piece. So, that's at least 75 waxes for about $42 so you can determine if that's economical or not.

It is fast in almost all conditions, especially artificial, flat spots. No penguin walking.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

easton714 said:


> Purl Natural.
> 
> Ever since the back room at the shop I used to work in failed an air quality test (due to the presence of dangerous levels of PFCs), I stopped using the bulk wax from Swix I got for free.
> 
> Say what you will about waxing (frequency, temperature, price, etc.), I am never using a PFC wax again.


I usually use Purl, simply because that's what the local shop carries in bulk for their shop and they sell me bricks for $20.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive also got some edge burn around my board. Would taking some cold wax putting that around the edges and then using regular all temp on the middle help out the edge burn? Opinions?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Cold wax will always last longer than all-temp/warm wax and on most days I line my edges with some cold to help out with the east coast conditions.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm... that Purl Natural sounds good. No soy, but still natural... alright, I'll bite. That instead of Hertel for next purchase.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Cold wax will always last longer than all-temp/warm wax and on most days I line my edges with some cold to help out with the east coast conditions.


I was thinking of using a bluebird cold (thats all my shop has) for my edges Bluebird/Suburban Blend Collab Cold Temp Snowboard Wax | Suburban Blend and hot sauce for the middle think that'll do?


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> Hmm... that Purl Natural sounds good. No soy, but still natural... alright, I'll bite. That instead of Hertel for next purchase.


They also sell their microcrystaline wax (still natural) bulk through several websites you can find on Purl's site (Bent Gate Mountaneering is one) and save a chunk of money.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

ehcanadian30 said:


> I was thinking of using a bluebird cold (thats all my shop has) for my edges Bluebird/Suburban Blend Collab Cold Temp Snowboard Wax | Suburban Blend and hot sauce for the middle think that'll do?


Should work out perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Also I really like the quote listed under the wax specs.

"Snowboarding... It was better when you hated us." :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

easton714 said:


> They also sell their microcrystaline wax (still natural) bulk through several websites you can find on Purl's site (Bent Gate Mountaneering is one) and save a chunk of money.


Microcrystaline? Differences between that and the normal one?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no clue, but I will guess $5 to be one of the differences.


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been using Bluebird wax for several seasons now, and love it. I've used OBJ, Dakine and some others, and honestly they've all worked really well. Overall, I use Bluebird 98% of the time though. Oh and I avoid soy wax, what a pain in the ass, that stuff is!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I have been itching to get my hands on some bluebird as well, but kind of like never summer, no one carries the brand on the east coast in stores (not around me anyway).


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> Microcrystaline? Differences between that and the normal one?


Both are natural, biodegradeable, PFC free, etc. Natural is also petroleum free. Microcrystaline must contain some petroleum-based compounds (no idea).

I have only used the natural but was thinking of trying microcrystaline in bulk to save some coin.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Typically use the obj xwax in cold. Maybe it's the placebo effect, but early on it seemed to ride faster and last longer than the other waxes I was experimenting with. The dakine nitorus cake (cold) I didn't care for. I gave up using it after half a bar, in my mind it felt like it was slower than what I was used to using and on the mt I was running out of speed in the flats.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I really dislike cake wax and have only used it for storage since my first use of it.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

comclovin said:


> Oh and I avoid soy wax, what a pain in the ass, that stuff is!


I think I'm going to toss my remaining One Ball Jay Bio-Green... it's just not worth the hassle. You have to time the scrape _just_ right.

Anyone have any opinions of OBJ 4WD Warm vs. Black Magic Slush for 26 degree+ days? First time use for both for me. The latter has graphite so I'm tempted to use that.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the 4WD and it works, but honestly, an some all temp should be just fine. I didn't really notice a difference between the all temp and the 4WD in spring conditions.


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

whack's wax.

I ride on the ice coast and it holds up great.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

I used Swix CH 7 most of the time. Rewaxed my board every 5-7 ride. Felt big difference in speed between waxed and not waxed board. But now I'm looking for a cheaper alternative. Probably will switch to Data Wax.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

OBJ F1 wax here. 

I recently used their Summer Slush and that worked good too. It was flouro with graphite in it.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

eelpout said:


> I think I'm going to toss my remaining One Ball Jay Bio-Green... it's just not worth the hassle. You have to time the scrape _just_ right.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions of OBJ 4WD Warm vs. Black Magic Slush for 26 degree+ days? First time use for both for me. The latter has graphite so I'm tempted to use that.


OBJ Bio-Green sucks. I had to wax before everytime I went out. 

Summer Slush would be good in warm and cool conditions. I liked it. On very cold snow it might not work so well. You need to reduce the amount of fluoro in the wax for that.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

So far I've tried Bluebird all temp and Burton Flouro all temp. I like the Bluebird but the Flouro definitely feels faster and the board feels very slippery on the snow with it. But once that's used up I doubt I'll buy more.

2 questions: 

Anyone tried Data wax? Seems very cheap and comes with flouro

Graphite or Flouro for slush?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I almost always use an all-temp, although sometimes a cold wax during the heart of the season. Lately I've been sticking to fluoro waxes like OBJ Viper and Dakine Indy. Have also had great luck with hydrocarbons like OBJ 4x4, Dakine Nitrous. I also have some cheap Demon hydrocarbon that I've been using for off-season storage and hot scrapes.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Use bluebird during the season, have ch7, dakine, whatever i can find for storing season.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Ski wax kits, snowboard wax kits, skiing wax, snowboarding waxes and waxing accessories : Hertelwax.com

If you're in Silicon Valley, you can pick up wax at the facility in Sunnyvale.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wax on, wax off. I always use Sex Wax. It's cheap, it works, and it sounds kinky. Who could want anything more? :cheeky4:


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

NightRider2613 said:


> Wax on, wax off. I always use Sex Wax. It's cheap, it works, and it sounds kinky. Who could want anything more? :cheeky4:


Isn't that surf wax that's made to stick? What does it have in it to glide?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Liv4Sno said:


> Isn't that surf wax that's made to stick? What does it have in it to glide?


They make a Snow Wax variety. Being a surfer first, and loyal SexWax user, I planned to use it, but when I tried to investigate, they were very unhelpful. I use Saucer Wax, which is specifically formulated for the Colorado Rockies. NS fanboys can enjoy even more excitement as it is what their boards leave the factory rolled with.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

Liv4Sno said:


> Isn't that surf wax that's made to stick? What does it have in it to glide?


Yeah, they make a snow wax and in my experience it has worked very well. It comes in a few different varieties, with a rub-on and a melt-on application. I have used both types and like I said, it has worked very well. I have always used Zog's on my surfboard, so it seemed natural to use it on my snowboard as well. As Snowklinger said, they don't give out any information on what the hell is in it, at least I haven't been able to find any specs, but hey, I have been using the shit for years and it works.


----------

